
Show HN: #smileMore – Short, wholesome daily-newsletter for pretty much everyone - anmolparashar
http://smile.soochi.co/
======
oblib
Love the idea and I'm looking forward to what you find for us!

~~~
anmolparashar
Expect something in a few hours :)

~~~
oblib
I've already shared a few of those you've found for me.

Thank you!!!

